# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الثلاثاء ٢٦ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الثلاثاء 26 نوفمبر 2019


الصدى 

الصدى توقد الشمعة  ( 15 ) مع أنوار النصر المريخي 
المريخ إلى كوستي صباح اليوم ودائرة الكرة تسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز في الديربي 
مدرب الهلال : لن أتردد في إبعاد من يسبب أزمة للفريق
ومباراتان في الممتاز اليوم 
بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى كوستي برئاسة هيثم الرشيد 

الزعيم 

تفاصيل مثيرة في تقرير حكم مباراة القمة 
بعثة المريخ صباحا إلى كوستي
الفريق يختتم تحضيراته بملعب المدينة ويفقد جهود رمضان والسماني 
المسابقات تجدد إدانتها لسلوك جماهير الهلال
محاولات خبيثة لتغييب اللوائح ومجاملة الأزرق 
المريخ يختتم استعداداته للرابطة بمران ساخن 
بعثة المريخ تحل بفندق قصر النيل 
الإصابة تبعد عجب والصاوي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*20 لاعبًا قوام المريخ لمواجهة الرابطة كوستي

تتوجّه بعثة المريخ الخرطوم غدًا”الثلاثاء” إلى كوستي برئاسة نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي هيثم الرشيد، ومدير الكرة أنس نصر الدين،وذلك تأهبًا لمواجهة الرابطة كوستي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وتضم البعثة”20â€³ لاعبًا بقيادة كلاً من :
علي أبو عشرين ،محمد المصطفى ،أمير كمال ،حمزة داؤود ،صلاح نمر،محمود محمد ،التاج يعقوب، عماد الصيني ،ضياء الدين محجوب، رمضان عجب، احمد حامد التش،نيلسون لازقيلا، خالد النعسان،سيف الدين مالك، الصادق ادم، محمد الرشيد،مؤيد امير،عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن ،محمد هاشم، السماني الصاوي.

و”الأربعاء”، يحلّ المريخ الخرطوم ضيفًا على نظيره الرابطة كوستي ضمن المرحلة الـ”11â€³ من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفاوض السوري شادي الحموي

أفادت تقارير مؤكّدة أنّ نادي المريخ بدء مفاوضاتٍ جادة مع اللاعب السوري، شادي الحموي لضمّه في صفوفه خلال الانتدابات الشتوية المقبلة. وشادي الحموي، صاحب الـ”24â€³ عامًا، يجيد اللعب في مركز الهجوم، وسبق أنّ خاض تجارب مع أندية أبزرها الجزيرة الأردني، الرمثا الأردني، نجران السعودي، الكرامة السوري، كما لعب للمنتخب السوري الأولمبي. وقالت مصادر موثوقة  إنّ رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال أعلن مباركته الخطوة بشأن اللاعب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دائرة الكرة بالمريخ تسلم اللاعبين حافز القمة والمرتبات
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قامت دائرة الكرة بالمريخ عن طريق السيد أنس نصر الدين والكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بتسليم نجوم الفريق وأعضاء الجهاز الفني حافز الفوز على الهلال في قمة النصف الأول من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، إلى جانب تسليم مرتب شهر نوفمبر كذلك .

في بادرة وجدت الإشادة والتقدير من الجميع، وتكفل آدم سوداكال رئيس النادي بحافز الفوز في مباراة الديربي الأخيرة بإستاد الخرطوم .

وتمت خطوة تسليم الحوافز والمرتبات بعد نهاية تدريب الفريق مساء أمس .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هيثم الرشيد: لن نستهين أمام الرابطة


  أكد الكابتن هيثم الرشيد رئيس بعثة المريخ المغادرة لكوستي صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء اكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بالسفر والإقامة وأداء المران  الختامي .
 وأشار إلى أن المريخ يبحث  عن مواصلة الانتصارات على صعيد بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد الفوز الأخير على  الهلال العاصمي من خلال مواجهة الرابطة .
 وأكد احترامهم الكامل  للفريق صاحب الأرض والجمهور، وقال إن المريخ لديه قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة  بكوستي وتمنى أن تجيء المباراة رائعة وجميلة من الطرفين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تمرين امس














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادي بالاتحاد يسخر من إرهاصات الإعادة.. تقارير القمة: جماهير الهلال أثارت الشغب وقادت المباراة للبمبان!

 ديربي سبورت/ الخرطوم
  تأكيدا لما انفردت به الصحيفة أمس حول القرارات المنتظرة بخصوص مباراة  القمة.. تحصلت ديربي سبورت على تفاصيل إضافية بشأن فحوى التقارير التي تم  تقديمها والتي ستنظر فيها لجنة المسابقات بالاربعاء وهي تقرير حكم اللقاء..  تقرير مراقب المباراة وتقرير المنسق الأمني .. حيث اتفقت التقارير الثلاثة  على أن شغب جماهير الهلال هو السبب الذي أدي لتعليق اللقاء قبل دقائق من نهايته  .. حيث سرد حكم المواجهة السمؤال الفاتح تفاصيل ما حدث وبالدقائق بدءا من  لحظة بداية الشغب وحصب الملعب مرورا بالزمن الذي استغرقته أعمال الشغب ..  وأشار التقرير لمحاولة استئناف اللعب ثلاث مرات دون جدوى بسبب استمرار  عملية حصب الملعب بالحجارة كما دون في تقريرة حادثة إصابة إثنين من لاعبي  المريخ .. ولم يختلف تقرير المراقب الذي سرد الأحداث خارج الملعب وأكد على  حدوث أعمال شغب وحصب للملعب بالحجارة أستمر لوقت ليس بالقصير ولم تنجح  محاولات إيقافه لا من قبل لاعبي الهلال وجهازهم الفني ولا من الشرطة..  وأورد تقرير المراقب حادثة كسر السياج وأشار لأن أعمال الشغب تلك قادت  الشرطة لإطلاق البمبان.. كما أدان التقرير الأمني جماهير الهلال وتطرق  لحالات الإصابة الموثقة لبعض عناصر الشرطة أثناء عمليات حصب الملعب  بالحجارة وكشف التقرير سبب لجوء الشرطة لاستعمال الغاز المسيل للدموع وتطرق  لخطورة أعمال الشغب التي تمت سيما بعد حادثة كسر السياج بالجهة الشرقية.
 على صعيد متصل، سخر قيادي باتحاد الكرة من الشائعات التي ترددت حول إعادة  المباراة أو استكمال الجزء المتبقي منها مؤكدا أن تلك الأنباء لا أساس لها  من الصحة ومشيرا لأن الكل شاهد ما جرى في الملعب وأن الاتحاد بلجانه  المختلفة لا يمكن أن يتساهل مع الشغب ويشجع على الفوضى.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمواجهة الرابطة في الممتاز

 بعثه المريخ تغادر إلى كوستي برئاسة هيثم الرشيد
 المركز الإعلامي
  تغادر في التاسعة من صباح الثلاثاء الموافق 26/11/2019، الي مدينة كوستي،  بعثة فريق الكرة الاول بنادي المريخ ،وذلك لمواجهة فريق الرابطة ،عصر  الاربعاء فى بطولة الدوري الممتاز علي،ملعب كوستي. و يترأس البعثة الكابتن  هيثم الرشيد رئيس قطاع كرة القدم بالإنابة , و أنس نصرالدين مدير الكرة  المكلف , والجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب جمال ابوعنجة, ومدرب الحراس حامد  بريمة, والمعد البدني عمر. صباحي ود.محمد كمال طبيب الفريق بجانب ثنائي  العلاج الطبيعي صلاح برسي وخالد حبشكا ومسؤول المعدات محمد علي و 18 لاعبا  هم علي ابوعشرين ،محمد المصطفي ،امير كمال ،حمزة داؤود ،صلاح نمر،محمود  محمد ،التاج يعقوب، عماد الصيني ،ضياء الدين محجوب،  احمد حامد التش،نيلسون  لازقيلا، خالد النعسان،سيف الدين مالك، الصادق ادم، محمد الرشيد،مؤيد  امير،عبدالكريم عبدالرحمن ،محمد هاشم,وستحل بفندق قصر النيل علي ان يتدرب  الفريق عصر الثلاثاء علي ملعب كوستي ,هذا وتقرر ان يلحق بالبعثة صباح  الاربعاء




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفر سليمان 
 سوء سلوك معتاد .. والحل في البل


  • ثورة المريخ إنتهت بمثالية وعلى أفضل ما يكون .. وكان حل مشكلة القمة  معروف . فقد كان ( الحل في البل) وبهدفين ولا أروع أكدا فعلا لا قولا أن  رمضان عجب الآن هو أفضل لاعب كرة سوداني، وأنه يفوق الجميع في كل شيء  ..نسأل الله أن يحفظه. 
 • أما ثورة الهلال إنتهت بحجارة معتادة وسوء سلوك هو عادة جماهير الهلال التي لا تعرف معنى تقبل الهزيمة في مباريات كرة القدم.
 • سوء سلوك جماهير الهلال ليس أمراً جديداً ولا خارقاً للعادة، فهو أمر  معتاد وما أكثر تفلتات هذا الجمهور الذي يعكس أسوأ صورة لجمهور كرة القدم  ويقدم نماذجاً قبيحة جداً لكيفية دعم فريقهم. 
 • جمهور أشك أنه من هذا  الشعب الجميل الذي وفي قمة غضبه من حكامه السابقين، حاربهم بسلمية لا زال  العالم يتحدث عنها حتى اليوم، فمن أين أتى هؤلاء المتشنجون الذي لا يعرفون  معاني التسامح والسلم. 
 • وقد رحمهم حكم اللقاء ..السمؤال محمد الفاتح  والذي سأمنحه مساحة أخرى للحديث ..عندما مد لهم حبال الصبر وكان عليه أن  ينهي اللقاء مبكراً وعقب طرد عبد اللطيف بوي بعد أن سادت الفوضى وتهددت  حياة اللاعبين جراء سوء السلوك الأزرق. 
 • وقد كان نتاج هذا التفلت  إصابة لاعب المريخ محمد الرشيد، وكان يمكن أن يحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه، بعد  أن تحولت المباراة عند جمهور الهلال غير محترم السلوك إلى معارك وعراك  وتحرش بالجميع. 
 • وليت هذا الجمهور غريب الأطوار ..كان فريقه مظلوماً  لعذرناهم لأننا كمريخاب كم تذوقنا مر الظلم وقساوته خاصة في مباريات القمة  من تحكيم متحيز، وبرغم ذلك لم يبدر من جمهورنا العظيم ما يعكر صفو الرياضة  الجميل ..وهو ما جعله يستحق لقب (الصفوة) عن جدراة وإستحقاق! 
 • ماذا  كان ينتظر بلطجية الهلال من حكم المباراة، والبلطجي عبد اللطيف بوي يمارس  تصفية جسدية قبيحة على مهاجم المريخ سيف تيري، هل كان يريد أن يأتي حكم  اللقاء ويقبله على رأسه ويشد على يديه لأنه مارس ذلك الأسلوب البربري  العنيف مع مهاجم المريخ!! 
 • تهاون الحكم سمؤال مع جمهور الهلال ومد  حبال الصبر أمام هؤلاء البرابرة، قاد إلى نهاية لا تشبه ملاعب كرة القدم  ..حيث إنتهت المباراة بإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على الجميع وهذا أمر  مرفوض مرفوض مرفوض ..ومستهجن.! 
 • سادتي ..جمهور الهلال سيئ السيرة وله  سوابق عديدة ..ولكنه لم يجد الردع الكافي والحسم المطلوب من مجالس إدارات  الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المتعاقبة، والتي يسيطر على لجانها مشجعين زرق  لا يقلون عصبية وبربرية من تلك الجماهير التي تدمر وتكسر وتصيب وتهدد  الناس.! 
 • ومالم يجد هذا الجمهور سيء السمعة والسيرة الردع فسيواصل  نهجه الكريه هذا، وسيحيل ملاعبنا إلى ساحات للتصفية الجسدية وإذاء الآخر  ..لأنه جمهور لا يعرف معنى تقبل نتائج كرة القدم! 
 • ولكن من يعاقب هذا  الجمهور المتفلت، وهو قد تعود من الجهات المسؤولة الحماية، بل ومنح فريقه  ما لا يستحق، وعندما تسود العدالة مثلما حدث بالأمس، فإن النتيجة الحتمية  هي الفوضى والبلطجة! 
 • وسننتظر رد فعل المسؤولين باللجنة المنظمة إزاء  ما حدث من جمهور الهلال وما أحدثه بالأمس من فوضى وشغب وسلوك كريه، وخروج  عن السلوك الرياضي المعروف، وسنرى هل سيتم حسم هذا الجمهور بمعاقبة الهلال  أم تخرج قرارات معتادة تزيد الإحتقان وترفع مستوى الأزمات التي تهدد الموسم  بأسره.! 
 • عني لا أتوقع معاقبة الهلال إلا بعقوبات ناعمة، وربما يأتي  قرار غير متوقع بشأن هذه المباراة التي إنهاها جمهور الهلال ولم تنته بشكل  طبيعي، بل إنتهت بسوء سلوك كاد أن يودي بحياة العديد من الأبرياء. 
 في نقاط 
 • طبيعي أن يثور جمهور الهلال لأن فريقه المنهار المدلل تعرض لهزيمة نكراء  من الزعيم الذي وجد حكماً منصفاً إتخذ قرارات صحيحة على غير العادة.! 
 • طبيعي أن يرفض جمهور الهلال تحكيم السمؤال محمد الطاهر الذي أدار مباراة  على أرفع مستوى وبشجاعة يحسد عليها ، حيث منح كل طرف ما يستحقه. 
 • وغير الطبيعي أن يتقبل جمهور الهلال ما انتهت عليه المباراة لأن فريقه المدلل لا يمكن أن يخسر وأن يطرد منه لاعب في مباراة قمة.! 
 • سمؤال أدار المباراة بحيادية، ووفر العدالة المطلوبة ولم يقع في أخطاء مؤثرة بل العكس كان عادلا في كل ثوانيها. 
 • وما أرتكبه من أخطاء طبيعي وعادي ولم يؤثر على المباراة ونتيجتها.! 
 • ولكن السؤال المهم ..ما الجهة التي أرسلت الغاز المسيل للدموع من خارج الملعب!! 
 • وما مصلحتهم في إنهاء المباراة! 
 • يجب أن يجري تحقيق في هذه الجزئية التي عرضت حياة الناس للخطر، ولا يجب أن يمر ذلك مرور الكرام. 
 • تعرض رجال الشرطة للبلطجة وأصيب أحدهم كما نقلت ذلك كاميرا التلفزيون،  وهذا يعني أن من كانوا بداخل الإستاد من القوة لم تقدم على إطلاق الغاز  المسيل للدموع! 
 • إذن من الذي أمر بإطلاق البمبان من خارج الإستاد ولمصلحة من!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البكاء الازرق يتواصل



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضمن المرحلة الحادية عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
 جولتان قويتان بكلٍ من القضارف وعطبرة عصر اليوم”الثلاثاء”
 .
 .

  وسيكون الشرطة القضارف مطالبًا بالعودة إلى سكّة الانتصارات عندما يستقبل  بملعبه نظيره المريخ الفاشر في مواجهة تعدّ ذات أهمية للمدرب محمد محي  الدين الديبة.
 وواصل الشرطة نتائجه المخيّبة للآمال في المنافسة حتى اللحظة، ويجمع في رصيده”10â€³ نقاطٍ من “10” جولاتٍ أداها الفريق بالدوري.
 وفي المقابل، سيعمل مريخ الفاشر الذي يقوده المدرب محسن سيد، على تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية، ويملك في جعبته”13â€³ نقطة.
 وفي مباراة أخرى، سيحلّ أهلي مروي المنتشي مؤخرًا بانتصارين بالممتاز ضيفًا على الأمل عطبرة في الساعي للتمسّك بالصدارة.
 وستكون صدارة ممثل عطبرة مهدّدة أمام ضيفه الذي سيخوض اللقاء بمعنوياتٍ عالية.
  ويملك الفريق الشهير بـ”ملوك الشمال” في رصيده”10â€³ نقاط، مكنّته من  التواجد في المرتبة الـ”12â€³، محرزًا ثلاث مراكز للأمام بعد تحقيق الفوز على  هلال كادوقلي، والأهلي عطبرة.
 أمّا الطرف الآخر، فيطمح في مواصلة  صدارته للدوري بعدما جمع”21â€³ نقطة، محلقًا بفارق نقطتين عن أقرب  منافسيه”الهلال الخرطوم” الذي يحتلّ المركز الثاني برصيد”19â€³ نقطة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فوز وتعادل في الممتاز


الخرطوم: باج نيوز
انتصر  الأهلي الخرطوم على نظيره الفلاّح عطبرة، بهدفين مقابل هدف في المباراة  التي جرت مساء امس ”الأثنين” ضمن المرحلة الحادية عشر من منافسة الدوري  الممتاز.

وأحرز أهداف الأهلي كلاً من حمو والتش، ورفع الفريق رصيده إلى”9â€³ نقاط، فيما بقي الفلاّح في”15â€³ نقطة.
وفي مباراة ثانية، سقط هلال كادوقلي فخ التعادلٍ من دون أهداف أمام مضيفه حي العرب بورتسودان.
وبالنتيجة وصل هلال كادوقلي إلى النقطة الـ”9â€³، فيما حاز حي العرب على النقطة الـ”18â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رمضان( بمبان )
 كلمة حق
 بقلم : حسن بشير
 .
 .
 لدي علاقات ممتدة وراسخة وقوية مع جميع لاعبي المريخ، وأعتقد انهم من أفضل الأسماء الموهبة في لعبة كرة القدم بالسودان

  وطوال سنوات طويلة وجدت نفسي معجبا للغاية باللاعب رمضان عجب، لقناعة لا  تقبل التراجع بأنه يعد من أميز النجوم بالكرة السودانية عموما والمريخ على  وجه الخصوص..
 رمضان الذي اسعد شعب المريخ العظيم بالانتصار الساحق  الذي حققه هو وزملائه على الند التقليدي الهلال، ودخل التاريخ من أوسع  أبوابه ليس لاعب كرة والسلام، هو رجل محبوب، وانساني من الدرجة الأولى،  يحبه الجميع بفريق المريخ ودوما يظل كلمة السر في تفوق وتماسك الاحمر داخل  وخارج الملعب.
 عجب الصغير، التألق ليس جديداً عليه فهو لاعب جوكر  فنان، اعتمد عليه المدرب الشهير غارزيتو في أكثر من وظيفة في العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥  ولم يخذله، دفع به في الظهير الأيمن فكان نعم الخيار وادي بامتياز مما جعل  الفرنسي يرفض عودته لخانته المحببة في الوسط أو حتى اشراكه في الهجوم وهو  أمر لم يكن يحبذه رمضان لكنه ظل دآئما يفئ بتوجيهات الإطار الفني حتى ولو  كان ذلك خصماً على إمكانياته.
 مسيرة رمضان مع المريخ عامرة بالكثير  من المواقف المشرفة، ومشاركته الأخيرة أمام الهلال مصابا لم تحدث للمرة  الأولى حيث سبق وأن شارك في العديد من المباريات وهو ليس جاهزاً بدرجة  كافيه لكن كان دائمآ يلبي الندا في أصعب الأوقات وهذا درس لأي لاعب كرة  يبحث عن التألق والنجاح في مسيرته.
 والمؤكد أن هناك نقطة جوهرية  تدعم صحة الحديث أعلاه مفادها أن رمضان يعد من أكثر اللاعبين مشاركة سواء  مع المريخ أو المنتخب الوطني، فهو من قلة تمارس الكرة باحترافية مقارنة  بالكثيرين من أقرانه.
 فوق كل ذلك رمضان لاعب حساس لا يحبذ المشاكل،  ويتعامل مع زملائه بتواضع كبير، صحيح انه يرتدي الشارة الان في الكثير من  المباريات لكنه دوما يظل حمامة سلام بين جميع لاعبي الفريق، ويزرع الثقة في  نفوسهم وبالأخص صغارهم.
 روما وهو لقبه المحبب وصل إلى سن النضج  الكروي، ويقع على عاتقه عبء كبير مع زملائه في الفترة القادمة، فما زال  هناك الكثير الذي ينتظر المريخ ولابد من الاستفادة من جميع الدروس والتجارب  وصولاً إلى منصات التتويج خلال الموسم الحالي.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
 التجاني محمد احمد
 الشرطة احسنت التعامل مع المنفلتين وانقذت الارواح
 .
 .
 تعودت جماهير الهلال على الانفلات واصبح الاعتداء على الحكام وارهابهم  بالحجارة والقوارير ديدنهم فاصبحت هذه العادة القبيحة تحدث في كل مباريات  وصيف الممتاز تابعت مباراة في الموسم المنصرم في الاسابيع الاخيرة حل فيها حي العرب بوتسودان ضيفاً على الازرق بارضه ووسط جماهيره
 خلال الشوطين تعرض طاقم التحكيم لحصب ورجم بالقوارير اثناء دخولهم لغرفة الحكام وكذلك ابناء السوكرتا حتي في المقصورة
  اعلي الممر المؤدي لغرف الحكام كان عدد من مشجعي الهلال في انتظار طاقم  التحكيم وعند دخولهم للمر تعرضوا للضرب والحصب بالقوارير ولم يكن هناك احد  لانقاذ هؤلاء المساكين
 وحدث هذا الاعتداء امام ناظري الفاتح باني  رئيس اللجنة المنظمة وعز الدين الحاج رئيس هيئة تراخيص الاندية وصلاح احمد  محمد صالح مقيّم حكام المباراة
 الاعتداء علي الحكام داخل استاد الهلال اصبح امر طبيعي ومعتاد لذلك تتأثر قرارات الحكام دوماً عندما يتعلق الامر بالازرق
  في 2014 في مباراة للهلال والاهلي شندي ادارها الفاشل محمد بلال كركة تعرض  الحكم المساعد الطريفي يوسف لاعتداء كاد ان يزهق روحه عندما اصابه حجر  انطلق من مدرجات الهلال فسقط مغشياً عليه وتم نقله للمستشفى
 اكمل  الحكم الفاشل المباراة وزميله يصارع الموت في المستشفي ولم يردع الاتحاد  العام المنفلت الذي اساء السلوك فأسست تلك الواقعة القبيحة لسلوك همجي  بربري في كل انحاء السودان واصبح الحكام يتعرضون للحجارة بسبب خطأ محمد  بلال كركة الذي اكمل المباراة وزميله في المستشفي
 اصبح بسبب تساهل الاتحاد مع الهلال المنفلت يتعرض الحكام للركل والضرب والسحل والمطاردة كما نشاهد في المقاطع المتداولة
  الهلال كان سبب الانفلات الاول في السودان وسوء السلوك والان الفرصة ذهبية  لمعاقبة الهلال وردع كل من يفكر في الانفلات والاعتداء على الحكام
  اذا تساهلت لجان الاتحاد مع سلوك جماهير الهلال فستحدث كارثة بشرية قريبا  لان الكل سيعتقد ان اقتحام السياج سيجعل الحكم يتراجع عن تطبيق القانون
  اذا اراد الاتحاد كرة نظيفة وليس فيها تفلتات فعليه بتطبيق القانون في  الهلال وجماهيره المنفلتة التي تكرر منها هذا السلوك غير الرياضي  والاخلاقي.
 حكمة وسرعة استجابة قوات الشرطة انقذت الارواح واوصلت  المباراة لبر الامان بعد ان اقتحمت جماهير الهلال ارضية الملعب عندما حطمت  السور في محاولة يائسة للاعتداء على الحكم داخل ارضية الملعب ولاعبي المريخ
  ولولا لطف الله ورعايته وسرعة استجابة القوة الامنية المكلفة بالاشراف على  المباراة لحدث اعتداء على الحكم ولاعبي المريخ وهو ما كان سيجعل جماهير  المريخ تتخطى السور وتحمي ابناء المريخ من المنفلتين واصحاب السلوك غير  الرياضي لتحدث كارثة وازهاق للارواح
 نجحت القوة الشرطية المناط بها  حفظ النظام في القيام بدورها على اكمل وجه والحمد لله ان الاعتدء القبيح لم  يطال الكل وتم احتواء التفلتات الزرقاء قبل ان تستفحل وتم صد المنفلتين
  اصاب حجر غاشم اللاعب محمد الرشيد وكذلك المدافع محمود امبدة وعدد من  افراد الشرطة وهو عمل قبيح و مرفوض ونحمد الله ان المنفلتين هربوا يحملون  السياج المحطم قبل ان ترتفع نسبة الاصابات وتزهق ارواح.
 صحيح ان  اطلاق البمبان يتسبب في اصابات ولكن لم يكن هناك حل مع من تعود ودرج على  الانفلات وسوء السلوك والاخلال بالامن والتسبب في اصابة من بداخل الملعب  بالحجارة
 العهد الذي كان يجد فيه الهلال والمنفلتين حماية من بعض  الكيزان المتنفذين قد ولى وعليهم ان يعلموا ان دولة القانون هي التي تحكم  وان من يوفر لهم الحماية قد تم كنسه وعليهم ان يتعافوا من الفهم المغلوط  الذي كان يزرعه امثال شقيق المخلوع عمر البشير وطارق حمزة وامانة الشباب  بالمؤتمر الوطني واتحاد الشباب السوداني.
 نسأل الله الشفاء لكل المصابين
 وعلى ادارة مجلس الهلال ان تعي الدرس ويعلم كل منفلت ان عهد امن العقوبة قد ولى و بلا رجعة
  رمزي يحي ترأس اجتماع سابق للجنة المنظمة والتي كانت قد نظرت في احداث  مباراة للهلال تعرض فيها الحكم خالد يوسف لاصابة بحجر في وجهه كاد ان يفقأ  عينه وتساهل الهلالابي رمزي مع النادي الذي يعشقه وكانت العقوبة لا ترقى  للجريمة والتفلتات مما ارهب الحكام وافقدهم الثقة في اتحاد يحفظ هيبتهم  كقضاة ملاعب وجعل الجماهير تعتقد ان الاعتداء على الحكام عقوبته مباراة  واحدة ومبلغ قليل
 سؤال برئ: هل سيجبُن رمزي القضارف وهلالاب اللجنة  المنظمة عن تطبيق القانون مرة اخرى ليحدث انفلات مجددا ونفقد ارواح بسبب  انتماء اعضاء المنظمة وتساهلهم حال لم يطبقوا القانون على المنفلتين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اضحك الصورة تطلع احلى

هيثم مصطفى : الهلال قادر على حصد بطولة افريقيا
 .
 .
  قال مساعد مدرب الهلال هيثم مصطفي في حوار مع صحيفة نادي الهلال أن  اللاعب وليد الشعلة لم يكن موفقا في القمة وأن فريقه لعب مباراة وكان قريبا  من الفوز بنقاط المواحهة لولا سوء الطالع واكد انهم يثقون في لاعبي الهلال  وان الجيل الحالي قادر على الفوز بابطال افريقيا









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة تتصارع حول لاعب ناشيء
 .
 .
 يتصارع الهلال والمريح حول لاعب توتي محمد عمار وكشفت مصادر أن المريخ بعث  بخطاب خلال الايام الماضية ولاحقه الهلال بطلب رسمي امس الاول ويعد محمد  عمار افضل لاعبي توتي حاليا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبنجة القوز تشعل صراع القمة
 .
 .
 كشفت مصادر اعلامية  أن لاعب  القوز وصاحب اليسارية القاتلة طبنجة اشعل الصراع حوله من الهلال والمريخ  وكان اللاعب قد حصل على عرضين من القمة وان ناديه القوز لم يحسم بعد  انتقاله لاحد الطرفين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم إستعداداته للرابطة بمران ساخن
 .
 .
 إختتم المريخ تحضيراته لمقابلة الرابطة كوستي في الجولة العاشرة من بطولة  الدوري الممتاز بمران ساخن بملعبه مساء امس الإثنين، وقد شمل المران الذي  أشرف عليه الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبوعنجة مجموعة من الحركات الإحمائية  أشرف عليها المعد البدني عمر صباحي ليشهد بعدها التدريب تقسيمة نفذ خلالها  اللاعبين مجموعة من الجمل التكتيكية ولم يشارك الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد  الرشيد والسماني الصاوي المران رغم بعد ان عانوا من إصابات متفاوتة ومن  المنتظر ان يتخلف الثنائي السماني الصاوي وعجب عن مرافقة بعثة الفريق التي  ستتجه صباح الثلاثاء لمدينة كوستي بينما من المتوقع ان يتمكن محمد الرشيد  من السفر مع البعثة رغم معاناة اللاعب من إصابة بالرأس تعرض لها خلال  مباراة الفريق الأخيرة امام الهلال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ : الدفاع كلمة السر أمام الهلال
 خبرة الكبار قادتنا للفوز.. وطالبت اللاعبين بالحذر الشديد
 .
 .
 نجح المريخ في الفوز على الهلال (2/1)، مساء أمس السبت، ضمن الأسبوع الـ11 للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

  وفي هذا الصدد، كشف المدير الفني للمريخ، ولاعبه السابق في ثمانينات القرن  الماضي، جمال أبو عنجة، خلال حوار مع ""، أسرار الفوز على الهلال،  وتوجهياته للاعبيه بين الشوطين.
 وجاء نص الحوار كالتالي:
 - كيف تعاملت مع الديربي؟
  بنيت خطة وإستراتيجية المباراة على الظروف المحيطة بالمريخ، وهي ظروف صعبة  جدا تمر باللاعبين ومجلس الإدارة، بدليل أن الجماهير قاطعت المباريات  والتدريبات، فكنا بحاجة إلى استعادة الثقة.
 كان يجب أن يتماسك الفريق في هذه المباراة الصعبة، وقد تكون هي النقطة الحاسمة، في مسيرة المريخ بالدوري.
 - من بذل المجهود الأكبر في الفوز على الهلال؟
  كل الأجهزة عملت بجد، كما أن اللاعبين الكبار بالفريق، وهم الأعلى خبرة،  منحونا عصارة تجاربهم ووقفوا معنا بقوة، بدليل أن المباراة تم حسمها عن  طريق رمضان عجب.. وجميع لاعبي المريخ لم يدخروا جهدا.
 - ما التوجيهات التي قدمتها للفريق بين الشوطين؟
 كلها انصبت على توخي الحذر الشديد.
 - ما العوامل التي ساعدت المريخ؟
  أبرز فلسفة في كرة القدم هي الجدية التامة والانضباط الشديد، وقد ظهرت على  لاعبي المريخ في تعاملهم مع المباراة، وفي قدرتهم على الاستحواذ الجيد.
  وهذا ما ساعد الفريق على الوصول لمرمى الهلال، عدة مرات، وكان يمكن  للنتيجة أن تكون أكبر، لو استغلينا الفرص المحققة التي أتيحت لنا.
 - في رأيك، ما أبرز الفوائد التي خرج بها المريخ من المباراة؟
  هذه المباراة أعادت للمريخ شكله الفني القديم والمعروف، في الاحتفاظ  بالكرة والاستلام والتمرير، وفي تنوع الهجمات، وبناءها من الخلف بدلا عن  التمرير الطويل.
 - لماذا لم تجر أي تبديل حتى توقف المباراة؟
  في رأيي، أن اللاعب الذي كان سيتم الدفع به، قد يأخذ وقتا طويلا قبل دخول  أجواء المباراة، كما أن اللاعبين الذين اخترناهم كانوا مميزين، مثل  الظهيرين، محمود أم بدة وحمزة داوود.
 وكلما كان يمر الوقت، كان اللاعبون يزدادون ثباتا، ولم نكن بحاجة لإجراء تبديلات.
 - ما تقييمك لأداء خطوط الفريق أمام الهلال؟
 خطوط المريخ كانت مترابطة، لكن الدفاع كان كلمة السر.
 - لماذا لعبت المباراة بـ3 محاور؟
  لسببين، الأول مساندة خط الدفاع، والثاني أن يتواجدوا بسرعة وراء منطقتنا  الهجومية، والدليل انطلاقات رمضان عجب وأحمد التش، اللذين دعما الهجوم  بقوة.
 كما كلفنا ثلاثي المحور بامتصاص الهجمات المرتدة مبكرا، حيث أنهم صغار السن وسرعتهم عالية، وبهذه الطريقة سعينا للفوز وحققناه.
 - كيف كانت بقية التكليفات؟
 تميز أداء صلاح نمر بانضباط عال جدا وثبات، وفي منطقة الوسط ظهر الثنائي ضياء الدين محجوب وعماد الصيني، في قمة الانضباط الفني.
 وكان محمد الرشيد شعلة من النشاط، وربط بين الوسط والهجوم بصورة مثالية.
 وبذل رمضان عجب وسيف تيري جهدا كبيرا جدا في الهجوم، وتسببا في عدم استقرار دفاع الهلال، لدرجة أنه لم ينجح في بناء هجمات من الخلف.
 - كيف ترى وضع المريخ بعد الديربي؟
  بدأنا الآن نستعيد أنفاسنا، ونستعيد عددا من لاعبينا المصابين، مثل حمزة  وضياء الدين، وننتظر عودة محمد عبد الرحمن وبكري المدينة في خط الهجوم، وفي  حال عودتهما ستكون جاهزيتنا عالية جدا.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجنرال يعترف بالخلافات.. هناك مشكلة بين هيثم والشغيل وهيثم والسادة
 .
 .
 اخيرا اعترف الكابتن صلاح محمد آدم المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي  الهلال بوجود خلافات في محيط الفريق، حيث اختتم الحوار الذي أجرته معه  فضائية النادي نهارامس الاثنين  بقوله: “هناك مشكلة قد حدثت بين السادة  وهيثم مصطفى بسبب التصوير وجمعتهما الاثنين وتحدثت معهما كما حدثت مشكلة  بين هيثم مصطفى ونصر الدين الشغيل في احد التدريبات، بدأت المشكلة بتوجيه  هيثم للشغيل ورد الشغيل عليه وهيثم رفض ذلك” .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصفوه بالابتزاز
 مستأجرو دكاكين استاد الهلال يرفضون طلب عزيز الخير
 .
 .
  مصادر مؤكدة نؤكد بأن مدير استاد ونادي الهلال عزيز الخير اجتمع بمستأجري  الدكاكين وطالبهم بزيادة الإيجار إلى عشرين الف جنيه في الشهر فيما رفض  المستأجرون الطلب وعبروا عن استنكارهم للخطوة ووصفوها بالابتزاز.

 علما بأن بعض مستأجري المنطقة الشرقية لاستاد الهلال انتهت عقوداتهم حيث كان الإيجار مبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تجري تعديل على خمس مباريات بالممتاز
 .
 .
 أجرت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات تعديل على خمس مباريات في الدوري الممتاز، حيث تقرر أن تلعب على النحو التالي:

 5 ديسمبر 2019م / المريخ الفاشر × الخرطوم الوطني باستاد النقعة
 2 ديسمبر 2019م / الهلال الخرطوم × حي الوادي نيالا باستاد الهلال
 30 ديسمبر 2019م / الهلال الفاشر × الهلال كادوقلي باستاد النقعة
 27 ديسمبر 2019م / حي الوادي نيالا × الرابطة كوستي باستاد نيالا
 10 ديسمبر 2019م / الخرطوم الوطني × الفلاح عطبرة باستاد الخرطوم










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمشاركة لجنتي المسابقات والمنتخبات وتمثيل الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية

 اجتماع تفاكري برئاسة باني ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء للمشاركة بسيكافا
 .
 .
 إنفاذاً لاجتماع لجنتي المسابقات والمنتخبات، مع البروفسير كمال شداد رئيس  مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، الأسبوع الماضي، ينعقد عند الساعة الواحدة من ظهر  الثلاثاء 26 نوفمبر 2019م، بقاعة الأستاذ محمد الشيخ مدني في مباني الاتحاد  بالخرطوم2؛ إجتماع تفاكري مع تمثيل الأجهزة الفنية والادارية للأندية  المُختار منها لاعبي المنتخب المتوقع مشاركته في بطولة التحدي لدول شرق  ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا)، بيوغندا في الفترة من (7 – 19) ديسمبر المقبل في  يوغندا، وسيترأس الاجتماع المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة  – رئيس لجنة المسابقات – والأستاذ إسماعيل رحمة عضو مجلس الإدارة – نائب  رئيس لجنة المنتخبات، والكابتن محمد موسى المدير الفني للمنتخب المشارك في  بطولة سيكافا، وكان موسى قد أعلن عن قائمة ضمت (28) لاعب، يتم تقليصهم إلى  (20) لاعب حال المشاركة في البطولة التي تم الإعلان عن مجموعاتها، وقد ضمت  مجموعة السودان كل من: الكنغو، جنوب السودان، والصومال..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ يبارك لجماهير الأحمر
 .
 .
  قدم  رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى تهانيه  لجماهير المريخ واللاعبين والجهاز الفني والإداري ومجلس الإدارة بالفوز  الذي تحقق على الهلال في مباراة ديربي قمة الدوري السوداني الممتاز مؤكدا  ان المريخ أستحق النتيجة التي أنتهى عليها اللقاء، ومبينا ان الفريق قدم  مباراة متميزة في كافة الجوانب وأضاف خالد ان الفوز شكل جانب معنوي مهم  للفريق موضحا ان المباراة إنتهت وان الدوري مازال طويلا ويجب على الفريق  الإستفادة من الدفعة المعنوية في المباريات القادمة بداية بمباراة الرابطة  وكشف رئيس القطاع الرياضي ان سياسة التحفيز المنتهجة من قبل المجلس لها آثر  معنوي كبير مشيرا إلى انها تجعل اللاعبين أكثر تركيزا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشرة الف جميع لكل لاعب والجهاز الفني بالمريخ من سوداكال
 .
 .
  قام رئيس نادي المريخ السيد آدم سوداكال بتحفيز نجوم المريخ والجهاز  الفني عقب الفوز على الهلال وقد قام مدير الكرة بالمريخ بتسليم اللاعبين  والجهاز الفني عقب مران الفريق اليوم حافز الفوز على الهلال المقدر بعشرة  الآف جنيه لكل لاعب كما قام مدير الكرة بتسليم اللاعبين راتب شهر نوفمبر  الحالي ويأتي ذلك في إطار سياسة تحفيزية ظل ينتهجها المجلس في سبيل دفع  اللاعبين للمزيد من الإجادة.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإصابة تبعد عجب والصاوي عن مرافقة الفريق لكوستي
 من المنتظر غياب الثنائي رمضان عجب والسماني الصاوي عن مباراة الرابطة  كوستي المقامة عصر الأربعاء بملعب مدينة كوستي وذلك بعد معاناة الثنائي من  الإصابة حيث تغيب قبلها الصاوي عن المشاركة في مباراة القمة وتأكد تواصل  غياب اللاعب لذات الإصابة بينما أصيب رمضان عجب في الكاحل الأيمن بعد  مباراة الهلال الأخيرة والتي جرت بملعب الخرطوم ومن المتوقع ان لا يغادر  الثنائي مع بعثة الفريق المتجهة صباح الثلاثاء لمدينة كوستي.










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • تقارير: ميسي حسم الفوز بجائزة الكرة الذهبية
 • ليتشي ينجو من خسارة وسط جمهوره أمام كالياري
 • التعادل يحسم مواجهة سبال وجنوى في الدوري الايطالي
 • إنبي يكبد الزمالك خسارته الأولى في الدوري المصري
 • قمة الريال وسان جيرمان.. فرصة إثبات الذات لبيل ونيمار
 • اليويفا يحرم فينورد من جماهيره أمام بورتو
 • أجويرو خارج ديربي مانشستر بسبب الاصابة
 • ألكاسير مهاجم بوروسيا دورتموند خارج مواجهة برشلونة
 • خيمينيز يغيب عن رحلة أتلتيكو إلى تورينو
 • ماركينيوس: سان جيرمان لن يفرط في نيمار ومبابي
 • مبابي: ميسي يستحق الكرة الذهبية.. ولا أحب مقارنتي ببيليه
 • عودة هيريرا وفيتولو لحسابات سيميوني أمام يوفنتوس
 • كوكي: نواجه يوفنتوس بنهم الفوز
 • ليبي: الفردية سبب انتصارات يوفنتوس.. وإنتر منافسه الوحيد
 • سواريز: سيناريو جريزمان حدث معي
 • سيميوني يكيل المديح لرونالدو قبل مواجهة يوفنتوس
 • ديبالا: أدرس ميسي ورونالدو يوميا
 • آل الشيخ: ودية بين الأهلي المصري والهلال السعودي في اعتزال التائب
 • أومتيتي: ركبتي في حالة مثالية
 • ساري: غضب رونالدو إيجابي.. وسيميوني يستحق التصفيق
 • توخيل لزيدان: لا أفهم إعجابك بمبابي
 • هازارد: لن أكون مثل كريستيانو.. وأنتظر اعتزال مودريتش
 • هيجواين: لا أريد سرقة عرش رونالدو
 • كلوب: أفضل لاعب في هذا الجيل هو ميسي ..وفان دايك يستحق الكرة الذهبية
 • رئيس البرتغال يهنئ جيسوس بإنجاز ليبرتادوريس ويدرس تكريمه
 • روبرتسون: فيرمينو سبب تألق صلاح وماني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ : 


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 14 :

 * الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) اهلي مروي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 ——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A :
 * جالطة سراي - تركيا (-- : --) كلوب بروج - بلجيكا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 ——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :

 * سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * توتنهام - إنجلترا (-- : --) أوليمبياكوس - اليونان الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة C :

 * أتلانتا - إيطاليا (-- : --) دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) شاختار - أوكرانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————

 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة D :

 * لوكوموتيف - روسيا (-- : --)باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * يوفنتوس - إيطاليا (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 ——————————————

 ◄ كاس محمد السادس للاندية العربية البطلة  اياب دور ال 16:

 * الجزيرة - الإمارات (-- : --) الإسماعيلي - مصر الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : ابوظبي الرياضية

 ——————————————
◄ الدوري المصري  - الأسبوع 6 :  
 * نادي مصر (-- : --) وادي دجلة  الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
* مصر المقاصة  (-- : --) حرس الحدود  الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 14 :

 * هلال كادوقلي (0 : 0) حي العرب بورتسودان
 * الفلاح عطبرة (1 : 2) الاهلي الخرطوم

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الأسبوع 13 :
 * أستون فيلا (2 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13 :
 * ليتشي (2 : 2) كالياري
 * سبال (1 : 1) جنوى
 ——————————————
 ◄ كاس محمد السادس للاندية العربية البطلة  اياب دور ال 16:

 * الشرطة - العراق (5 : 0) نواذيبو - موريتانيا
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - الأسبوع 5/6 مباريات مؤجلة :

 * الجونة  (0 : 4) الاهلي 
 * انبي (2 : 1) الزمالك
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشرطة العراقي يكبّد نواذيبو الموريتاني خسارة مذّلة
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اكتسح  الشرطة العراقي نظيره نواذيبو الموريتاني بخمسة أهداف دون مقابل في  المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”الأثنين” ضمن إياب دور الـ”16â€³ من بطولة محمد  السادس للأندية الأبطال، ليتأهل إلى الدور القادم من المنافسة.

وأحرز أهداف الشرطة كلاً من  أمجد عطوان”8â€³،”34â€³،”38â€³، ونبيل صباح”12â€³، و”50â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب بطولة الدوري الممتاز 2019_2020 

 🛑لم يتم ادراج نتيجة مباراة المريخ والهلال في الترتيب لعدم الفصل فيها من الاتحاد السوداني . ومن دون نتيجة الفلاح والاهلي الخرطوم 
#الدوري_السوداني_الممتاز2019_2020
#زول_سبورت














*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريان اليوم في دوري ابطال اوروبا  بتوقيت الخرطوم 
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى كوستي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
توجّهت  صباح اليوم”الثلاثاء” بعثة نادي المريخ الخرطوم إلى مدينة كوستي برئاسة  هيثم الرشيد، من أجلّ خوض مباراة المرحلة الحادية عشر من منافسة الدوري  الممتاز.
واستبعد الجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال أبو عنجة كلاً من رمضان عجب، ومحمد الرشيد عن رحلة الفريق بسبب الإصابة.
وضمت البعثة”18â€³ لاعبًا فقط، وستحّل بفندق قصر النيل وفق الترتيبات التي سبق سفر الفريق.
ويواجه المريخ الخرطوم نظيره الرابطة كوستي غدًا”الأربعاء”.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني
ظ¥ظ¥ دقيقة · 

بعثة الأحمر تتجه إلى كوستي لمواجهة الرابطة 
 المركز الاعلامي 
 غادرت في التاسعة من صباح الثلاثاء بعثة فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ  متوجهة إلى مدينة كوستي لمواجهة ممثلها الرابطة عصر الأربعاء لحساب الجولة  الحادية عشرة من مسابقة الممتاز ورافق البعثة 18لاعبا
 وستحل البعثة  بفندق قصرالنيل على ان يتدرب الفريق عصر الثلاثاء على ملعب كوستي.وكانت  بعثة الفريق تناولت الإفطار بفندق كانون بالعمارات وكان في وداعها المدير  العام لنادي المريخ مدثر خيري وتراسها الكابتن هيثم الرشيد وضمت رئيس  القطاع الرياضي خالد أحمد المصطفي وانس نصر الدين مدير الكرة بالانابة  والجهاز الفني بقيادة جمال ابوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون بجانب طبيب الفريق  والعلاج الطبيعي ورافقها عوض العبيد ومحمد دليل من المركز الاعلامي




















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كتيبة فض اعتصام استاد الخرطوم...

 و
 #حدس ما حدس#









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في  افتتاحية العرس الخليجي، صاحب الضيافة وبطل آسيا منتخب قطر يلتقي نظيره  العراقي بينما يواجه الأبيض الإماراتي منتخب اليمن في نفس المجموعة.













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## استرلينى

*  فاشل  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة خليجية خارج التوقعات بين قطر والعراق


قطر - كووورة




مواجهة سابقة بين المنتخبين
تنطلق بطولة كأس الخليج، اليوم الثلاثاء، بمواجهة قطر صاحبة الأرض والضيافة أمام العراق، على ستاد خليفة الدولي.

وتستضيف قطر، منافسات البطولة، خلال الفترة من 26 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان الجاري وحتى 8 ديسمبر/كانون أول المقبل بمشاركة 8 منتخبات.

ويستضيف ملعب عبد الله بن خليفة بنادي الدحيل، المواجهة الثانية والتي ستجمع بين منتخبي الإمارات واليمن.

وتعد ضربة البداية مهمة لمنتخبي قطر والعراق، حيث أنهما يبحثان عن ضربة بداية قوية من أجل قطع تذكرة العبور للمربع الذهبي.

ومن الصعب توقع نتيجة مباراة الافتتاح بين قطر والعراق، حيث أن مباريات الافتتاح دائمًا ما تكون خارج التوقعات.

وخلال  خليجي 17 بالدوحة عام 2004، تقابل الفريقان معا في دور المجموعات وتعادلا  3-3، مما يؤكد أن مباريات المنتخبين دائما ما تكون قوية.

وتقابل  المنتخبان القطري والعراقي في كأس آسيا بالإمارات، في دور الـ 16، وفاز  العنابي بهدف دون رد من توقيع بسام الراوي، وتأهل لربع النهائي وأكمل مشوار  التتويج بنجاح.

ويدخل المنتخب القطري، مباراة الغد، وهو يدرك أهمية  مباريات الافتتاح وصعوبتها، خاصة وأن الخصم يمتلك لاعبين مميزين أمثال علي  عدنان ومهند علي وأحمد إبراهيم وغيرهم من الأسماء التي يمكنها صناعة  الفارق.

ونفس الأمر بالنسبة لمنتخب قطر الذي يدخل المباراة بكامل  قوته الضاربة بقيادة المعز علي وحسن الهيدوس وسعد الشيب وأكرم عفيف وبوعلام  وبوضياف.

واحتفظ المدرب سانشيز، بالقوام الأساسي الذي توج بلقب  بطولة آسيا الأخيرة، ليكون معه في البطولة الخليجية، مع ضم بعض العناصر  التي تشارك معه لأول مرة مثل يوسف عبد الرزاق وفهد شنين ومصعب خضر ومحمد  صلاح النيل.

في المقابل يفتقد سريتشكو كاتانيتش مدرب منتخب العراق،  إلى جهود عدد من لاعبيه مثل الثنائي بشار رسن وهمام طارق، لتمسك بيرسبوليس  والإسماعيلي ببقاء اللاعبين معهما خلال الفترة الحالية، لكن هذا لا يقلل من  قيمة لاعبي أسود الرافدين.
الموجودة بتشكيلة اسود الرافدين، ولذلك يتوقع أن تكون قمة خليجية ساخنة في افتتاح البطولة . 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ذكرى مزعجة لعمان قبل لقاء الكويت


كووورة - ناصر خالد




منتخب عمان 
تنطلق بطولة كأس الخليج، اليوم الثلاثاء، بمواجهة قطر صاحبة الأرض والضيافة أمام العراق، على ستاد خليفة الدولي.

وتستضيف قطر، منافسات البطولة، خلال الفترة من 26 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان الجاري وحتى 8 ديسمبر/كانون أول المقبل بمشاركة 8 منتخبات.

وأوقعت قرعة دور المجموعات، المنتخب العماني حامل اللقب في مجموعة واحدة رفقة السعودية والبحرين والكويت.

ويستهل منتخب عمان، مشواره في البطولة بمواجهة البحرين، قبل لقاء الكويت في ثاني جولات دور المجموعات بالبطولة الخليجية.

وتقابل المنتخبان، 18 مرة في كأس الخليج، بواقع 4 انتصارات لعمان و9 للكويت مقابل التعادل 5 مرات.

وشهدت  النسخة الرابعة من البطولة عام 1976، أكبر فوز تاريخي بنتيجة 8-0 لصالح  المنتخب الكويتي بقيادة المدرب ماريو زاجالو على حساب الأحمر العماني  بقيادة مديره الفني ممدوح محمد خفافجي.

وسجل في تلك المباراة، جاسم يعقوب سوبر هاتريك (رباعية)، مقابل هدفين لفيصل الدخيل، وهدف لكل من حسين محمد وفاروق إبراهيم.

وجاء الرد العماني في نسخة 2014، حيث فاز بخماسية دون رد في خليجي 22، من توقيع سعيد الرزيقي "هاتريك" وعبد العزيز المقبالي "هدفين".

وتعد ذكرى الفوز الكويتي بثمانية أهداف، مزعجة لكبرياء المنتخب العماني، حيث أقيم اللقاء على ملعب طالب بلان في قطر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكشف عن المرشح الأبرز لحصد الكرة الذهبية
كووورة




ميسي ورونالدو وفان دايك
كشف تقرير صحفي إسباني، اليوم الثلاثاء، عن المرشح الأبرز للحصول على جائزة الكرة الذهبية المقدمة من مجلة "فرانس فوتبول" الفرنسية.

ووفقًا لصحيفة "موندو ديبورتيفو" الإسبانية، فإن ليونيل ميسي، نجم برشلونة، هو الأقرب لحصد الجائزة التي سيتم تسليمها يوم الإثنين المقبل في باريس.

وأشارت إلى أن التصويت الخاص بالصحفيين تم إغلاقه يوم 9 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني الجاري، وهناك مؤشرات تؤكد أن ميسي هو الأقرب للجائزة.



وأوضحت  أنه رغم عدم فوز ميسي بلقب عظيم هذا العام (دوري الأبطال – كوبا أمريكا)،  ولكنه قدم أداءً رائعًا في البطولة الأوروبية، وسيطر على جائزة الهداف بـ12  هدفًا، بالإضافة إلى تقديمه مباريات لا تنسى.

وبشكل عام نجح ميسي في تسجيل 44 هدفًا في كل البطولات، بالإضافة إلى تقديم 17 تمريرة حاسمة لزملائه في 52 مباراة.

وشددت  على أن الهولندي فيرجيل فان دايك، مدافع ليفربول، هو فقط من يستطيع منازعة  ميسي على الجائزة، بسبب أدائه الدفاعي المميز والفوز بلقب دوري أبطال  أوروبا، بينما يبقى البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو، نجم يوفنتوس، بعيد نسبيًا  عن التتويج.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
 امير عوض
 فوائد القمة


  النتيجة و العرض اللذان انتهت عليهما مباراة القمة قدما للمريخ فوائد  جمّة.. من ناحية الترتيب في الروليت العام للدوري الممتاز.. أو من الناحية  المعنوية للاعبين و جهازهم الفني و الجمهور.
 الفوز حسابياً في القمة  كفل للمريخ ازاحة واحد من أبرز منافسيه علي اللقب.. و منح المريخ فرصة  متجددة للمحافظة علي البطولة الأولي في البلاد علي أمل تكرار الفوز بها هذا  الموسم أيضاً.
 و الفوز معنوياً هو عبارة عن دفعة تحفيزية هائلة  لنجوم المريخ و للكابتن جمال ابو عنجة الذي عمل في ظروف معقدة للغاية وسط  الصراعات الادارية و الاهمال الذي يُعاني منه الفريق منذ بداية الموسم أو  طوال هذا العهد الاداري الكئيب.
 جمال كان في أشد الحاجة لهذا الفوز و  هذا العرض الباهر الذي يدُل علي مقدار الجهد الذي بذله و الشطارة و الذكاء  الكروي الذي يمتلكه كمدرب تمكن من صرع كنسلتو هلالي مكون من الثلاثي  (الجنرال.. هيثم مصطفي و السادة).
 و ما يُقال عن جمال ينطبق تماماً  علي الاسطورة الحية حامد بريمة الذي قدم عصارة خبراته كلاعب و مدرب كبير  للحارس أبوعشرين الذي قفز للترتيب الاول في سلم حراس السودان ككل و بات  مصدر أمان و اطمئنان أمام شباك المرمي.
 بريمة يعمل في الجهاز الفني  بوظيفة مزدوجة.. فهو تارةً مدرباً للحراس و أخري كمعاون و مساعد لرفيق دربه  جمال أبو عنجة.. فهنيئاً لنا بنجوم مانديلا و أساطير التأريخ الذهبي  للمريخ في الجهاز الفني الذي أسعدنا و ملأ أفئدتنا بالفرحة و الانتشاء  بالفوز و دحر الهلال.
 و ناحية أخري لابدّ من الاشارة لها و تتمثل في  التهيئة النفسية المميزة التي تمت بها تغذية اللاعبين من نجوم مانديلا و  صُناع الدهشة و الاعجاز في الكوكب الأحمر.. لهذا وجدنا في ابوعشرين صورة  مكررة من بريمة و في الصيني و ضياء نسخة محببة من قوة و بطش جمال ابو عنجة.
 نتمني أن يستفيد نجوم الفريق الحالي من نجوم الجيل الذهبي الذين قدموا للمريخ و لم يستبقو شيئاً.
  كما نُطالب بضرورة ايقاف الافراح و الانتباه للمواجهات القادمة و اولها  رحلة كوستي.. فالدوري ما زال في بداياته و الغرق في عسل الافراح يعني  الاستهتار بالخصوم المتحفزين بكل قوة.
 انتهينا من المهم و تبقي الاهم.
 نبضات متفرقة
 ما قام به جمهور الهلال ليلة القمة هو بروفة مصغرة لبور سعيد سودانية في الطريق. 
 ما لم يُعاقب الاتحاد الهلال بعقوبات رادعة و قاسية فسيُقدم بذلك دعوة مفتوحة لكل الاندية بممارسة الشغب و البلطجة.
 أي تخاذل أو تخفيف في العقوبات سيغري الجمهور علي تكرار ما قام به و ساعتها فلن تسلم الجرّة كل مرة.
 مجلس الهلال أخرج بيان ضعيف و مرتبك لا يشبه هول ما حدث.
 لولا لطف الله ليلتها لسقط العشرات قتلي جرآء التصرفات الغوغائية للفئة المنفلتة من جمهور الهلال.
  بتأريخ 20/11/2019 خاطب نادي الهلال مفوضية هيئات الشباب الرياضية بولاية  الخرطوم طالباً عقد جمعية عمومية لانتخاب منصب الامين العام للنادي.
 هل سيتدخل الاتحاد العام كما فعل مع المريخ?
 هل ستتحشر اللجنة القانونية التابعة للاتحاد العام?
 أين استقلالية نادي الهلال يا دعاة الاستقلالية?
 ألا ينتمي الهلال لنفس درجة الممتاز التي ينتمي لها المريخ?
 هذا يعني أنه عضو في الاتحاد العام و يتبع له.. فكيف يعقد جمعيته عبر المفوضية (الطرف الثالث)?
 هل سيصمت الاتحاد علي تدخلات الطرف الثالث?
 أين فلاسفة القانون الذين عاثوا بالمريخ خراباً?
 أين فتاويهم من نادي الهلال?
 عموماً سنتابع خفض الاتحاد لجناحه أمام الهلال و نقارنه بما تم للمريخ و ساعتها لكل حادثةٍ حديث.
 نبضة أخيرة
 الكيل بمكيالين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  أبرز المباريات المنقولة ليوم الثلاثاء ٢٦-١١-٢٠١٩ 

  كأس الخليج ٢٤ (الجولة ١) 
  قطر - العراق
  ٧:٣٠م
 ‏ beIN HD
  حفيظ دراجي
  الإمارات - اليمن
  ٩:٣٠م
 ‏ beIN HD
  عامر الخوذيري
  دوري أبطال أوروبا (الجولة ٥) 
  لوكوموتيف موسكو - بايرن ليفركوزن
  ٨:٥٥م
 ‏ beIN HD1
  عادل خلو
  غلطه سراي - كلوب بروج
  ٨:٥٥م
 ‏ beIN HD6
  محمد بركات
  ريال مدريد - باريس سان جيرمان
  ١١:٠٠م
 ‏ beIN HD1
  جواد بده
  مانشستر سيتي - شاختار
  ١١:٠٠م
 ‏ beIN HD2
  يوسف سيف
 يوفنتوس - أتلتيكو مدريد
  ١١:٠٠م
 ‏ beIN HD3
  رؤوف خليف
  أتلانتا - دينامو زغرب
  ١١:٠٠م
 ‏ beIN HD4
  أحمد عبده
  سرفينا زفيزدا - بايرن ميونخ
  ١١:٠٠م
 ‏ beIN HD5
  سوار الذهب
  توتنهام - أوليمبياكوس
  ١١:٠٠م
 ‏ beIN HD6
  عصام الشوالي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يختتم تحضيراته على ملعب كوستي

  يضع فريق المريخ لمساته الأخيرة لمباراته المرتقبة غدًا مع الرابطة ويؤدي  مرانه الختامي في تمام الساعة الثالثة والنصف من عصر اليوم في ملعب إستاد  كوستي الذي يستضيف المواجهة وبمشاركة جميع اللاعبين المتواجدين مع البعثة  البالغ عددهم عشرون لاعبًا وتحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة الكابتن جمال  أبوعنجة المدير الفني والأسطورة حامد بريمة مدرب الحراس والكابتن عمر زيقا  مدرب اللياقة وسيتدرب المريخ لمدة ساعة تشتمل على تمارين تفكيك عضلات  وتكتيك وتنظيم والاطمئنان على تطبيق الخطة والاستراتيجية التي سيعتمد عليها  أبوعنجة في مباراة الفريق مع الرابطة عصر الغد.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم في الدوري السوداني الممتاز 2019_2020
 الشرطه سيرتدي الازرق الكامل والسلاطين الاصفر الكامل 
#الدوري_السودداني_الممتاز
#زول_سبورت







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل الشفاء بعون الله 
 .
 .
 كابتن هلال الفاشر عوض كان من أكبر المتضررين بالحادثة الذي أودى بحياة  مساعد مدرب الفريق الكابتن الهادي و لايزال حتى الآن في غيبوبة في غرفة  العناية المكثفة .نتمنى الشفاء العاجل له إن شاء الله.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واقعيـه جمال ابوعنجه وفكره التدريبي ..

  جمال ابوعنجه تمييز كلاعب وكان من الجيل الذهبي للمريخ وكمدرب ايضا له  صولاته وجولاته يعمل بصمت وله بصمه واضحه وايضا قوة شخصيته حين كان لاعب  وروحه العاليه وانضباظه كلها ظهرت في تدريبه وكانت ظاهره للعيان واخرها  مباراة القمه الناظر الي مباراة القمة بنظره فنيه يتضح له واقعيه جمال  ابوعنجه وتعامله مع المباراة حسب الخيارات المتوفره له في ظل الغيابات في  الفريق نجد انه تعامل مع المباراة بواقعيه شديده وقراة جيده لفريق الهلال  اذ انه اعتمد علي ثلاث محاور في وسط  الملعب ضياء الدين وحمو والصيني لعبو كثلاثي ارتكاز مما سهل علي التش كثيرا  رغم انه متوقع علي انه سيلاقي مراقبه كبيرة ولكن التكتيك الذي لعب به  ابوعنجه اعطي التش بعض الاريحيه والحريه في التنقل وفتح اللعب معتمدا علي  مهاراته العاليه وايضا الملاحظ الاعتماد علي سيف تيري في المطارده سهل الي  عجب التحرك بحريه في المساحات المكتسبه. 
  توجيهات وتكتيك ابوعنجه كان واضح جدا بالضغط العالي من ثلاثي الارتكاز  وتيري واللعب بالرقابه لقلبي الدفاع ساهم في تفوق المريخ فنيا علي الهلال  بفضل المدرب جمال ابوعنجه وكل هذه المعطيات نفذت صحيحه لانه يوجد عمل  اعدادي جميل من الطاقم الفنـي بقياده ابوعنجه وهذه كلها دلالات وموشرات  تحسب للمدرب ابوعنجه. 
 فالف تحيه وشكر للمدرب جمال ابوعنجه للاجاده مع تمنياتنا له بالتوفيق في مقبل المباريات… 
 #المسالمة1908





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نال المرتبة الـ”3â€³ في ترتيب هدافي الدوري الأردني..من هو شادي الحموي مرشح المريخ؟
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بات  المريخ قريبًا من إبرام أولى صفقاته الشتوية بحسب ما علم”باج نيوز”، بعدما  توصّل إلى اتفاقٍ مبدئي مع اللاعب شادي الحموي للتعاقد معه والانتقال إلى  صفوفه.
وبرزت موهبة اللاعب السوري الحموي في الدوري الأردني، إذ بدأ  مسيرته في الأردن مع الفيصلي، ثم انتقل إلى الجزيرة وبعدها إلى الرمثا، ثم  عاد للفيصلي وبعدها عاد إلى الرمثا مرة أخرى.
وشادي، لعب لنادي  الجزيرة الأردني لمدة موسمين، عندما تعاقد معه النادي في 2017 ـ 2018، ونجح  خلال تواجده مع النادي من تسجيل أوّل هاتريك يشهده الدوري الأردني.
وانتقل  اللاعب بعد ذلك لخوض تجربة جديدة مع نادي الرمثا في العام 2018 ـ 2019،  قبل أنّ يغادر صفوفه ويتعاقد مع نادي الفيصلي الأردني حيث لم يستمر معه سوى  شهرٍ واحد، ليتمّ فسخ التعاقد معه دون خوض أيّ مباراةٍ معه، وعاد اللاعب  من جديد إلى الرمثا الذي غادره في يونيو من العام 2018، ووقع معه عقدًا في  يناير من العام 2019.
وآخر تجارب الحموي كانت مع نادي نجران السعودي.
“12” هدف مع الرمثا
استطاع  اللاعب شادي الحموي أنّ يضع بصمته مع في الدوري الأردني، وتحديدًا نادي  الرمثا بعدما تمكنّ من تسجيل”12â€³ هدفًا معه إبان مسيرته وارتداء شعاره،  ليحلّ في المرتبة الثالثة في ترتيب الهدافين بالدوري المحلي، خلف محترف  الفيصلي التونسي هشام السيفي “12 هدفا”، وبهاء فيصل مهاجم الوحدات “15  هدفاً”..
حضور مع المنتخب
أفلح شادي الحموي  في حجز مكانة له مع المنتخب السوري، سواء كان تحت سن”23â€³، أو المنتخب  الأوّل، وذلك بفضل مشاركته البارزة مع الأندية التي خاض فيها تجارب  احترافية.
وبدأ ظهور اللاعب مع منتخب سوريا تحت سن”23â€³، في العام 2017.
وشادي  المولود في الأول من يناير من العام 1995 مهاجم،ويبلغ من العمر 24 عامًا،  سيكون حضورًا مع منتخب بلاده الأوّل الذي يتأهب للمشاركة في بطولة غرب آسيا  المقرّرة إقامتها في العراق خلال الفترة من الثلاثين من يوليو وحتى الرابع  عشر من أغسطس المقبل، بمشاركة”9â€³ منتخبات عربية.
ويغيب شادي في  الوقت الراهن عن تحضيرات منتخب بلاده، إذ يخضع إلى فترة تأهيل وفق برنامج،  بعد إصابته مؤخرًا خلال تمرين في صالة الجيم الخاصة بمعسكر المنتخب السوري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بدأ رحلة البحث عن وجهة جديدة كرواتي المنتخب يطير إلى أنغولا في رحلة مفاجئة!



 ديربي سبورت/الخرطوم 
  فاجأ المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني الأول لكرة القدم، الكرواتي زدرافكو  لوغاروشيتش المسئولين باتحاد الكرة وغادر الخرطوم في الساعات الأولى من فجر  أمس الاثنين في رحلة مفاجئة إلى أنغولا، وتفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت أن  الكرواتي شرع فعليا في مناقشة بعض العروض وبحث مستقبله لتحديد وجهته  القادمة في ظل نهاية عقده مع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم يوم 30 نوفمبر  الحالي .. وبحسب ما تحصلت عليه ديربي سبورت، فإن لوغاروشيتش سيعود في غضون  أيام قليلة للخرطوم لكتابة السطر الأخير في قصته مع الكرةالسودانية قبل حزم  حقائبه والعودة إلى بلاده.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تصل كوستي وتحل بفندق قصر النيل 
كوستي :المركز الاعلامي 
وصلت بعثة فريق كرة القدم الأول بنادي المريخ إلى مدينة كوستي بولاية النيل الأبيض في الثانية من ظهر الثلاثاء حيث يتأهب الفريق لمواجهة الرابطة كوستي عصر الأربعاء في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وترأسها  الكابتن هيثم الرشيد عضو مجلس الإدارة  وحظيت البعثة  بإستقبال طيب من جانب مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ كوستي بقيادة أحمد علي مصطفي سكرتير مجلس الادارة وأعضاء المجلس. وحلت بعثة الاجمر فور وصولها بفندق قصر النيل ، حيث خلد اللاعبون لقسط من الراحة قبل التوجه  لملعب كوستي لإجراء المران الختامي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة ولاية الخرطوم تصدر قرارا ببطلان الجمعية العمومية لنادي #المريخ التى انعقدت لإجازة النظام الأساسي الجديد وتؤكد سريان النظام الأساسي 
للعام 2008

#سبورت249



*

----------

